# godamnnn i hate this security bullshit..



## creature (Apr 21, 2017)

i have been trying to respond to threads for the past fucking week..
using firefox 52 with just a few addons..

i hate the security shit i need to worry about..
not StP security stuff, but pissy fucking little browser add on shit..

on the good side i have destroyed 3 fucking computers in rage..

on the bad side i have not been able to post meaningfully, except from my phuking fohn..

i am goddamned pissed..

i am nearly fucking enraged.

this is my last computer, just a netbook, & it has barely, barely survived..

like barely..


----------



## creature (Apr 21, 2017)

captain kirk was a fucking fascist..


----------



## creature (Apr 21, 2017)

there isn't a single fucking hero in existence, ever.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 21, 2017)

creature said:


> captain kirk was a fucking fascist..



Omg this made me laugh so hard.
Sorry you're having computer issues. May I suggest perhaps backing up your important stuff, do a hard reset to the computer and start using any other browser than Firefox? I've never had a good experience w Firefox or explorer, I personally use safari and love it. 

What's the main issue as far as "security stuff" goes? Im no tech wiz but Im alright w simple computer stuff. In sure @Matt Derrick.could be of better help thou lol


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Apr 21, 2017)

Why is destroying computers a good thing? Haha it sounds like you need some technical advice. I'm no computer genius like @Matt Derrick but you should switch your browser to google chrome. It's better than firefox


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 21, 2017)

I hate typing on the fine. Damn thing wants to change my words all the time.

BTW, I'm of the anything, but Microsoft browser. Try Vivaldi, what do you have to loose?


----------



## somn (Apr 21, 2017)

yo there's nothing wrong with firefox. i use the pissy little addons adblock+ and ghostery along with duckduck go searchengine and that quells my paranioa. 



DrewSTNY said:


> Damn thing wants to change my words all the time.



you can probably turn off autocomplete in settings.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 21, 2017)

somn said:


> yo there's nothing wrong with firefox. i use the pissy little addons adblock+ and ghostery along with duckduck go searchengine and that quells my paranioa.
> 
> you can probably turn off autocomplete in settings.



Yep, ghostery, disconnect.me, ad block plus, script blocker, duckduckgo or startpage. It's a wonder the internet even works anymore with all the shit u have to run to block out an the bullshit SEO ads


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 21, 2017)

Rage on, man.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Apr 22, 2017)

Although I have Firefox installed, I still use Chrome a lot. Firefox keeps "disabling" add ons due to "incompatibility" and I can't get around it. So I was like fuck it.


----------



## Tude (Apr 22, 2017)

ugh - I understand the frustration - I hate coming onto an emergency that someone needs something right then, housing or other and ... I'm on my android phone and on a bumpy bus. Screw typing at that point LOL! I can contact but not do my best with the phone. OK so out comes tablet - s'ok. But I'm rather stuck on having computer access. Feel for ya John.


----------



## creature (Apr 22, 2017)

it ilwbe.9ykbrows4r, so much..

it isn't the browser, so much..

in the past you could pretty well much pull down the curtains & be done..

but now?

first line above was a lagging cryptokeyboard program.
Tor?or Tails? great stuff, but bandwidth sucks..

the same is generally true with free VPNs & proxyies *if* you can trust them..

& fucking port setting & traffic?
please give me a goddamned sledgehammer..

if i want to use my native internet connection?
spoof the fucking MAC, change the DNS (maybe), encrypt the fucking keyboard, halt the fucking scripts, set a detonator on cookies, spoof the referrers & hope you don't have to worry too much about what you fucking whitelist so that whatever you goddamned type actually shows up..

what a goddamned pain in the ass..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 23, 2017)

somn said:


> i use the pissy little addons adblock+ and ghostery along with duckduck go searchengine and that quells my paranioa.



um... ya'll know ghostery is on the side of advertisers, right? they sell your data to them so they can figure out ways around adblocking plugins.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghostery#Criticism


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 23, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Yep, ghostery, disconnect.me, ad block plus, script blocker,



another tip is that you can accomplish all the same tasks as the plugins above by using uBlock Origin and enabling the appropriate filters. it's also open source and constantly updated.


----------



## autumn (Apr 23, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> um... ya'll know ghostery is on the side of advertisers, right? they sell your data to them so they can figure out ways around adblocking plugins.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghostery#Criticism



Disconnect is a good alternative, never had a problem with it https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/disconnect/

My two go-to addons are that and uBlock too


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 23, 2017)

i beileve ublock has a social media filter that makes disconnect obsolete


----------



## somn (Apr 23, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> um... ya'll know ghostery is on the side of advertisers, right? they sell your data to them so they can figure out ways around adblocking plugins.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghostery#Criticism



goddamn. 
thanks for informing me.


----------



## autumn (Apr 23, 2017)

creature said:


> i have been trying to respond to threads for the past fucking week..
> using firefox 52 with just a few addons..
> 
> i hate the security shit i need to worry about..
> ...



If you need an extra 'pooter I've got some extras, like an x220 thinkpad. Running Ubuntu and it's nice and zippy. Does the address you gave to cornelius in the PM work?



Matt Derrick said:


> i beileve ublock has a social media filter that makes disconnect obsolete



Wow that's great to know. I just enabled the social media lists and uninstalled disconnect. Thanks!

While we're on the topic of security.. another good addon that I use - and I would be very surprised if you didn't - is HTTPS Everywhere (EFF, open source)

I get pretty tinfoil-y in my security customizations even though there's no real reason to. Firefox is the easiest browser for this as the settings in about:config are extensive


----------



## DrewSTNY (Apr 23, 2017)

@Matt Derrick, thanks for the tip on uBock. I also didn't realize that Ghostery was a shill. I like HTTPS everywhere a lot and tend to want to run NoScript, but it has a tendency to break websites since a large portion are script based.

I have started testing the hardened version of the tor package in Zorin, not entirely certain what the hardened features are as I have just gotten the exe running.

@zim, do you have a lightweight desktop that I could buy off you? Looking for at least something with an i5 in a micro FF. Not really looking for a laptop as I have a tablet and access to a laptop for work, but I want to get a separate desktop for linux and experimentation.


----------



## autumn (Apr 23, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> @Matt Derrick, thanks for the tip on uBock. I also didn't realize that Ghostery was a shill. I like HTTPS everywhere a lot and tend to want to run NoScript, but it has a tendency to break websites since a large portion are script based.
> 
> I have started testing the hardened version of the tor package in Zorin, not entirely certain what the hardened features are as I have just gotten the exe running.
> 
> @zim, do you have a lightweight desktop that I could buy off you? Looking for at least something with an i5 in a micro FF. Not really looking for a laptop as I have a tablet and access to a laptop for work, but I want to get a separate desktop for linux and experimentation.



I have a love/hate relationship with NoScript. it breaks everything and it's a pain in the ass, but it does make your browser much much more secure.

And yeah, the whole ghostery controversy was making lots of a waves a few years ago. They're total sellouts.


----------



## creature (Apr 25, 2017)

zim said:


> If you need an extra 'pooter I've got some extras, like an x220 thinkpad.



Zim, I appreciate that, man..

If I were in serious need, I'd definitely takr you up on it..
I use most of the add-ons mentioned, but I had no clue about the lynx browser..
Super good to know..

I had a meltdown over my Dell inspiring 2000.. Had been checking our a bunch of Linux distros & was looking at dedicating it as a VM platform, looking to Tails as my main boot & Mint for my editing & production distro.

The fucker came with win 8.1 (ghaakkpukeghhgghk..) & I mind wiped it the day I got it.
I was having problems touchscreen drivers..
Dell supports Linux, which is sweet, but orientation and axis control is critical to my graphics stuff..
I though I'd try to downgrade to win 7, which I can lock down about as tight as I like, but I kept getting messages about the system not being API compliant, even after updating the BIOS.. it devolved into a shitty support episode where Dell blamed my goddamned browser.. (?????) simply because that was the easiest way to get me off the phone, since it was 'free'..
I tried the update again, same problem, & just realized that I was spending way too much time fucking with machines that were giving me problems doing crap I used to do with a mouse & half the speed & memory I used back in 2008..

My cynicism got the better of me..

Interestingly, I suddenly have a lot more time..

: )

Definitely thank you, though..
A lot of shit may be coming down, soon, so it's actually pretty good I don't distract myself any more than possible from the next existential whirlpool I may be drawn into..


----------



## creature (Apr 25, 2017)

And.. For a little existential ass-fuck irony..

I just broke the tip on my netbook power supply..
Haven't busted a tip in probably a decade..
It's a tiny little fucker, so no replacement..

Hung by my own fkng rage...

Serves me right...


----------

